# A Recent Project



## SketchUp Guru (9 Dec 2008)

I thought I'd share some images from a current project I've been working on. My apologies that they aren't "professional quality." They do seem to be satisfactory for the client though.


----------



## CNC Paul (9 Dec 2008)

Dave

Yet another beautiful job, I bet you have more than a few hours invested in that project.



Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Dec 2008)

Thank you Paul.

I haven't kept track but I suppose it's a little more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Dec 2008)

Hi Dave
Excellent, as usual. You do realize that you are probably a world leader in this stuff?

And the router is fab 

I was once a world expert in a CAD software program. It's a strange feeling. But then it was _very_ specialized! And we didn't have quite as many customers as Google does!

Keep up the good work.

S


----------



## wizer (9 Dec 2008)

Now he's Steve Maskery Woodworking Superstar

Well Done Dave, stunning as usual. You must sit in front of a computer more hours than I do.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Dec 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.

Steve, Thank you for the great compliment. Compared to some I've seen, I'm just hacking. 

That router did start as yours although I must admit, I've modified it fairly heavily. Probably not in noticeable ways though. Thank you for giving me the base to start with.

wizer, I don't know about that but I am wondering how I can work on SketchUp drawings while I'm driving and/or sleeping. I could get more done that way.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Dec 2008)

Dave R":1d29lq97 said:


> I've modified it fairly heavily.



What you mean is:

"I've modelled it properly without all the cockups that were manifestly present in your original model..."


S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Dec 2008)

Nah, there weren't any cockups. It just wasn't the right color.


----------



## CNC Paul (9 Dec 2008)

Dave R":3o8ymjfm said:


> Thank you Paul.
> 
> I haven't kept track but I suppose it's a little more than 10 minutes.





You must be slowing up in old age 8) 


Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Dec 2008)

CNC Paul":3dtcabpk said:


> Dave R":3dtcabpk said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Paul.
> ...



It doesn't help when there's a four year old crawling on me either. :lol:


----------



## planetWayne (10 Dec 2008)

WOW!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Dec 2008)

Well, it turns out I screwed it all up so I deleted it.


No. Not really. I did have to remove the numbers on the angle plate shown in the last image but that only took about 10 seconds thanks to the Delete key.

Still a bit more to do and then it should be complete.

Thanks you again to all for the nice comments.


----------



## Chems (11 Dec 2008)

Looks great, I always thought sketchup was a bit of a novice tool but obviously with a pro at the wheel it really can kick out some nice stuff.

So what is the design, looks like a woodrat jig to help do dovetail pins?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Dec 2008)

Chems,

SketchUp wasn't designed to be a "novice tool" but I think since Google bought the company and released a free version, there is a preponderance of novice work. I don't mean that in a critical way. It's actually good because SketchUp is accessible.

My work pales compared to a lot of the excellent SketchUp work being done.

The machine is not a WoodRat. It's the new Router Boss. It will do dovetail pins and also sockets, mortises and tenons and all sort of other stuff. It is similar to the WoodRat in that the work is held in a clamp which can be moved left and right and the router is mounted right way up and can be moved relative to the work. It has a lot of other features not found on the Rat, however.


----------

